# Whats Wrong With This Ad



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

You would think someone in the marketing dept. would have caught this before it went to print....................:smt046


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

HAHAHA! Great find. He won't get too many shots off like that.


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

When I found this I couldn't beleive my eyes...No Compromise (except in their marketing dept)......I'm still laughing my butt off.............:smt082


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's what happens when you subcontract to a product photographer who knows nothing about the product. Or maybe he's just a Glock fan having a little fun?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dicktater said:


> When I found this I couldn't beleive my eyes...No Compromise (except in their marketing dept)......I'm still laughing my butt off.............:smt082


:anim_lol:ROTFLMAO!!:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

He's liable to shoot himself.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There is nothing wrong guys. Those are stealth bullets that look like they are going away till they hit you!

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

What's just as bad is years later is still a topic of discussion. :anim_lol:


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*really bad*

sometimes you just have to scratch your head at how some things like that can make it through so many people. presumably many, many people looked at that ad before it went to print and no one caught it. i've had my first handgun for less than a month and i saw what you were referencing in less than five seconds. even if this ad has been out for years its not one they'll be able to live down for a long, long, time. isn't it leno that does the newspaper headlines and ads that have unbelievable goof-ups or enuendos and such?? so it happens quite often in various media outlets. 
my local newspaper had an article entitled "missionary's death shocks community" well the kid was electrocuted turns out as i read the article. how dense can the editor of that paper be?????


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mistakes happen. HK was the laughingstock of SHOT Show the year that catalog came out.

Stuff like this is why Galco always has a company rep present during photo sessions, even if it's just holster parts without a model. Usually it's the VP of Operations and me (since I am stuck as Zoolander). I am _very_ sure HK does the same now. :mrgreen:

And you might be surprised at the number on non-gun people working in the firearms industry...especially in marketing!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope the mag in the gun is loaded right!!!!!


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*that's even worse*

oh man i didn't notice that was the cover of an entire catalog. that's even worse. i thought it was a full page magazine ad or something. i can't believe that. i'm sure as mentioned above that many who aren't gun people work for firearms manufacturers and in the industry. being a good ceo etc. has surprisingly little to do with the actual product. management and marketing ideas translate across product lines. still, the cover of a glossy print multi-page catalog. some "gun" people saw that before it went to print and that's just bad. but judging from the posts above i'm kicking a dead and well-beaten horse.


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

It was also news to me, what can I say I live a sheltered life.......\"doggy:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Its The New California Safe Action Hk...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I saw that years ago, but was always suspicious that it was a good Photochop. Apparently not?!


----------



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

*I must be stupid, but...*

whats wrong with it?


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

gadgetguy1288 said:


> whats wrong with it?


 Just like a 3D puzzle just keep looking at the pic, it'll come to you and then you will do this to yourself.....:buttkick:

................and I would have removed that avatar before I asked that question.....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

MLB said:


> I saw that years ago, but was always suspicious that it was a good Photochop. Apparently not?!


No, it was actually printed.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

I've always read you should load wadcutters backwards for maximum effectiveness. Isn't that what they meant?:anim_lol:


----------

